# Dark brown lump under the right arm?



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

Yesterday night when cleaning Cinnamon's cage, I found a small bump forming underneath her. I do not know if this is a tumor or not... So I went to do some research about how getting rid of the bump... I used a warm damp towel and pressed onto her bump gently, but she keeps squirming. The lump is dark brown or black... It keeps getting a bit bigger everyday. However she seems fine, and she is always like her hyper self.

I told my parents about this and recommended that we take her to the doctor soon, But they just brush it off and suck their teeth and always give me an excuse for not taking any of my mice to the doctor... They was planning to get me my new laptop for my birthday in two more months, but I told them I rather sacrifice my gift to at least help Cinnamon out. I already Lost my misty... and I don't want Cinnamon to leave anytime soon. So I really am praying that this is not a tumor.

I had felt Cinnamon's lump under her arm, felt a bit wiggly and soft.... If the damp warm cloth fails to work then when do you suggest I should go to the vet, so they can take a look? I am moving this week so I don't know if I'll even have the time to take her in... If my parents can stop thinking about themselves for once.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

If it's soft, it's more likely an abscess than a tumor; tumors are usually very hard. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be messing with it too much, does she act like she's in pain? I think most members here would suggest taking her to a vet, especially seeing as she is a pet mouse. I don't have much helpful input, as I put down any mice that may get lumps, and I've only had it happen a a few times.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I had mouse who just recivered from this it was brown and mushy at the end! I left her to it for a few days ensuring she was drinking and eating and after a few days it suddenly dissappeared (drained itself i pressume) an then went to a small like cut before full healing, i wouldnt worry i thought the worst about mine but she was fine in herself!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If possible can you post a pic. The texture of the lump being soft is potentially a good sign of it being an abcess but would still need treatment to avoid complications.

Drawing the puss out of the abcess would be the first thing to do and keeping the area clean and dry. I have never used it myself but maybe the acne cream the type that draws the puss out may help.

If it is an abcess then the chances of it growing larger in size to the point of it bursting itself is also a possibility, in which case when that happens it is important to keep the open wound then clean with the aid of saline solution or some anti bacterial powder or cream to help prevent further infection.


----------



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> If possible can you post a pic. The texture of the lump being soft is potentially a good sign of it being an abcess but would still need treatment to avoid complications.
> 
> Drawing the puss out of the abcess would be the first thing to do and keeping the area clean and dry. I have never used it myself but maybe the acne cream the type that draws the puss out may help.
> 
> If it is an abcess then the chances of it growing larger in size to the point of it bursting itself is also a possibility, in which case when that happens it is important to keep the open wound then clean with the aid of saline solution or some anti bacterial powder or cream to help prevent further infection.





TwitchingWhiskers said:


> If it's soft, it's more likely an abscess than a tumor; tumors are usually very hard. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be messing with it too much, does she act like she's in pain? I think most members here would suggest taking her to a vet, especially seeing as she is a pet mouse. I don't have much helpful input, as I put down any mice that may get lumps, and I've only had it happen a a few times.





reecef said:


> I had mouse who just recivered from this it was brown and mushy at the end! I left her to it for a few days ensuring she was drinking and eating and after a few days it suddenly dissappeared (drained itself i pressume) an then went to a small like cut before full healing, i wouldnt worry i thought the worst about mine but she was fine in herself!


Really sorry for the late response. I did not know anyone had replied to this thread, (thought my e-mail would tell me that there is a new replies on my topic). To all of your answers. I had finally went to the vet today after begging and actually showing my parents that this was serious.

In the first few weeks, Cinnamon did not twitch or jump or move away when I had pressed onto his bump. However in the middle of march when it gotten even bigger when I started to press onto it again he did in fact move away a bit, not liking being touched. This had actually came into mind that this was indeed the beginning of a tumor. As of today by my vet, he confirmed it is a Tumor... There is a possibility that he can remove it but due to cinnamon's age (I had her for two years, and it is going on three now), there is low chance that he will actually survive the surgery. My vet also told me that Cinnamon might be a male instead of a female. That kind of shocked me when I first got him from the pet-smart along with his sister Misty, they said that they only sell females ... :shock:

I kind of made my decisions on this... I will put Cinnamon to sleep when one of the signs come up: when he cannot walk, or drink, or even eat properly anymore. Cinnamon is indeed getting old. His spine is hunched a bit, He waddles at times & he also losing a bit of fur. I really do Love cinnamon to death... but I'm not going to pay $175 or more for his surgery if the doctor is saying that there is going to be a very low chance of survival due to his age. All that money would be actually wasted in the end... and me breaking in tears finding the results if cinnamon made it or not... I also do not wish to also see Cinnamon suffer a slow death in my eyes due to this tumor. So I'm just going to make his life as comfortable as I can to make sure that he is still loved.

Also Can cinnamon live with the rest of the group? or at least Interact with them? (he doesn't have to live with them, but they can interact with him on neutral territory) or would this cancer spread to them if Cinnamon lives or even interact with the others?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry, it must be hard for you to see your mouse like this, but 3 years is a very long life so rest assured you took good care of him and he had a good, long life.

Cancer is not contagious, so your mouse can live with other mice. On the buck or doe subject, it seems odd that if it did turn out to be a buck, if he was living with a doe all this time that she didn't get pregnant? Maybe you could post pictures, and we could help out. I'm not trying to go against the words of a vet, you'd think he would know, but it just seems odd.


----------



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> I'm sorry, it must be hard for you to see your mouse like this, but 3 years is a very long life so rest assured you took good care of him and he had a good, long life.
> 
> Cancer is not contagious, so your mouse can live with other mice. On the buck or doe subject, it seems odd that if it did turn out to be a buck, if he was living with a doe all this time that she didn't get pregnant? Maybe you could post pictures, and we could help out. I'm not trying to go against the words of a vet, you'd think he would know, but it just seems odd.


oh goodness. I am really sorry that I had made you reply to a new topic. I thought this one was deleted, could not find it anywhere in the forums... Very sorry about that. The buck/doe question did gave me and my grandma a funny look, when he said Cinnamon could be possibility of a male... Cinnamon would have gotten Misty pregnant over the past 3 years, but I will try to get some pictures of Cinnamon's "overall" to see if she's an actual she or a he.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It's really no problem.  Definitely post pics, such a mystery...


----------

